# Alcohol is the devil



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I went on ebay a few too many times when i was drunk out of my mind( an its probably gonna happen again)and couldn't resist a few things with the "buy it now" button.My problem is i was basically banned.Supposedly i will have to pay for one or more items i drunkenly bought.When i do pay for them what happens?Do they get shipped to me like they should or does ebay collect the money?Kinda a funny question but most of the items haven't been paid for almost 2 months and were most likely relisted and sold.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

you would be one of those guys that Ebay sellers and buyers hate.

If you think it's going to happen again, stay banned and stay away from Ebay.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't bought from eBay in awhile but before you confirm you want to purchase something isn't there are message that says you're agreeing to a legally binding contract to purchase the item as soon as you press the magic button?

Lol, regardless of whether or not you actually receive the item(s), eBay is like the 9th or 10th most-visited site online (as ranked by Quantcast)... is that _really_ someone you want to mess with?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

geez, remind me not to sell anything to you


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

What's your call there, so I can block you?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very forthcoming of you to admit this. I can think of a lot worse things you do when you're totally soused, ... like driving, or playing with guns, or going to see a bar band and screaming "Freebird" all night long.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Very forthcoming of you to admit this. I can think of a lot worse things you do when you're totally soused, ... like driving, or playing with guns, or going to see a bar band and screaming "Freebird" all night long.


How about get drunk and play Freebird ... it would be cheaper


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

xuthal said:


> I went on ebay a few too many times when i was drunk out of my mind( an its probably gonna happen again)and couldn't resist a few things with the "buy it now" button.My problem is i was basically banned.Supposedly i will have to pay for one or more items i drunkenly bought.When i do pay for them what happens?Do they get shipped to me like they should or does ebay collect the money?Kinda a funny question but most of the items haven't been paid for almost 2 months and were most likely relisted and sold.


The sellers have filed a non-paying bidder report against you. eBay will then request that you settle up with those sellers. If you dont and you have a few strikes against you they will ban your account. As far as I know thats about as bad as it gets. It is really way more of a pain for the seller becuase they have to pay all the fees. My advice would be to stay off eBay. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My advice would be to stay off eBay. :smile:


Or quit drinking. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this thread fun or what?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

dwagar said:


> If you think it's going to happen again, stay banned and stay away from Ebay.


I meant it in the sense that i will be getting too drunk,As soon as im paid up there will be no more drunkin ebay browsing lol.Yea i can be a little too clicker happy while under the influence.When i pay up will ebay just take the money and will that be it?Or will i be getting what was "bought"?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

And yes i know i come off as a major dick for this but as robert1950 said,at least im not driving drunk.I do have enough common sense not to put others or my life at risk over something as trivial as the price of a taxi.:sport-smiley-002:
But yea i will be having a beer later on tonight,in moderation:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

no, Ebay doesn't 'take' money. You'd be paying the person you promised to pay in the first place. But, as you say, they may have relisted and resold the item, so you have to check first.

If they did resell it, you won't be able to pay, so you won't be able to get unbanned,

Yes, you're right, you do come across as a major dick doing something like this, and afaic you should stay away from Ebay.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Man oh man, you got balls admitting to this! You've characterized yourself as the sort of person I avoid until they own up to the error of their ways, then I want to help. If you're asking if you should get help, my answer is yes, and soon. If you can't control these impulses when you're drunk, don't get drunk! If you can't not get drunk on your own, get help.

On November 12th I'll have been dry for 7 years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I appreciate the sentiment Mooh,And i dont want to seem like im throwing it back in your face,But the truth is i dont get drunk that often,maybe twice a month and three if i fell like it and sometimes not at all for 3 months strait.This happened a while ago over the course of 2 years, I'm now feeling i shouldn't have bothered asking fellow forum members who's opinions i have grown to respect,their advise on this matter.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

At the end of today, I will have been dry for the day today. I've a little more than 18 years worth of days (all in a row!); I can lose them all in a moment. 

Alcohol is a part of life to those that can take or leave it. It serves a function in life. Not to say there are no alternatives, or that the people that can take or leave alcohol don't use those alternatives as well. Skydiving, Ferris Wheels, spinning in circles and flopping down on your back to watch the clouds; those are all the same thing as having a beer after work, or with your buds in the backyard. We all do need something that gives us a respite from the same-old-same-old; and it is good for ourselves psychologically, to have that out, that break. We do need a means of healing from the stress of the day.

The time for assessing if our chosen means of "taking a break" from the everyday is when those means intrude on our everyday. _<- meaning, maybe there is something stressful that needs attention. Lots can happen in a persons life._

I would hope you can amend your wrongs done on eBay. _ <-- having thought this over too, I am wondering also what the deal could be. I just read the "2 years" comment and gosh, I so don't know, I would not expect you would be able to pay for things from 2 years back :O_


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

20 years for me. At one point it was a large part of my life. But then I found other things to do. I woke up on morning in 1988 and realized I hadn't had a drink in two months and decided then that was it. There were, and still are, other things in life far more interesting.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Get friggin' life. Go to AA, and practice yer guitar chops. You'll be a better man for it.:zzz:

CT.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

xuthal said:


> I'm now feeling i shouldn't have bothered asking fellow forum members who's opinions i have grown to respect,their advise on this matter.


actually, I appreciate that you did bring it up. This does kind of open the door to the discussion of addictions. I had no idea so many members were either in AA or abstaining by choice. Kudos to all of you.

An addictive personality is a real issue. I had a very dear friend who spent most of her adult life fighting drug and alcohol addiction. Even with psychiatric help, she finally took the easy way out.
My father and brother were both members of AA. Luckily for me, I guess I inherited my Mom's personality, I can take it or leave it.

And generally my choice is to leave it. There's a lot of guys that think they can play better after a few beers. Take it from me, the guy that's drinking Coke. No, you don't play better.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

dwagar said:


> And generally my choice is to leave it. There's a lot of guys that think they can play better after a few beers. Take it from me, the guy that's drinking Coke. No, you don't play better.


That is the the "cart before the horse"! Well rested, well trained, relaxed and confident and you would not need something more to get you there. If you do, yea, I think a person would need to take the time to look at where their lives are at (though, while playing I would stick with water or fruit juices, nothing carbonated thanks). 
I feel that this :food-smiley-004: is for after the game; to celebrate or commiserate, yes; but not to get you through the game in the first place. That's a time to realise "something's wrong here" and a signal that either something isn't going good in your life, or with your coping with life, or you are developing a dependence on the drink to get you through.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> Get friggin' life. Go to AA, and practice yer guitar chops. You'll be a better man for it.:zzz:
> CT.


I'm sure that just didn't come out quite right...especially the first bit?

Just a friendly pointer to the "Edit" button on the bottom right of the message pane...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- the guy drinks a few times a month, and the internet gives him the ability to screw up while drinking. so he learns to avoid ebay or chat rooms for undersexed housewives. no big deal. AA is for folks who will destroy thier lives with drinking. these are the guys with women and children that go out and get blasted and do stupid shit.
anyway i doubt it was xuthals intent to get advice on his drinking-
his thread title left him open for it.
i bid on stuff on ebay all the time- i rarely ever win anything, but when i do, its a good deal, and i can always afford it. i keep a prepaid credit card with never more than a hundred bucks on it- then if i win i pay instantly and im done.
my latest ebay score-










lap slide guitar, square neck, handmade in germany- havent found any info on the builder, but likely made in the 20's or 30's.
i got it for $12. shipping was a further $25.
drunk or sober, i simply place a maximum bid on an item- often i really want something, but i work well within my own means. im not going to go without beer for a week because i bought a guitar.
my max bid on that lap slide was $30, thats all i was willing to pay for it- i got it for $12.

and thats how i shop on the internet.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> That is the the "cart before the horse"! Well rested, well trained, relaxed and confident and you would not need something more to get you there. If you do, yea, I think a person would need to take the time to look at where their lives are at (though, while playing I would stick with water or fruit juices, nothing carbonated thanks).
> I feel that this :food-smiley-004: is for after the game; to celebrate or commiserate, yes; but not to get you through the game in the first place. That's a time to realise "something's wrong here" and a signal that either something isn't going good in your life, or with your coping with life, or you are developing a dependence on the drink to get you through.


lol- i like that, you should write pamphlets.
how about a guy who drinks because the only other thing that works is heroin, but he cant go to work everyday if doing heroin, and if he stops drinking, bitchface will sneak back into his dreams and then the only way out is with a bullet in the brain. is that a signal that something is wrong? 
:rockon:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey did I ever tell you I'm psychic? 
Right now, I'm getting a very strong impression from xuthal...yes...it's coming through quite clearly...it's shiny...hard...maybe metallic...oh, there's something moving...

*Got it!*


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm unemployed and broke, but I've had a few glasses of wine, think I'll go bid on a '58 Strat!!:food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my question is...

if you're getting drunk, why are you near a computer?

i ask because most people i know go out drinking with their friends at bars or parties - they're nowhere near a computer until they're in their bedroom about to pass out.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> they're nowhere near a computer until they're in their bedroom about to pass out.


I think you answered your own question right thar.
As for the arse clown who told me to get a life,it is because i have a life im in this mess.Granted not as wholesome as you appear to have but its mine and if i choose to get $#!t faced with an old friend i barely see anymore i dont see how its anyones business.I guess its what i deserve for what devnuljp pointed out,good one btw.

EDIT:re read the get a life post,I know you have good intentions,all this AA talk is getting to me,sorry dude.Keep in mind I am 22 years young,Ask yourselves what were you doing at 22?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

xuthal said:


> EDIT:re read the get a life post,I know you have good intentions,all this AA talk is getting to me,sorry dude.Keep in mind I am 22 years young,Ask yourselves what were you doing at 22?


Getting drunk while playing in bars...:smile: 

Hey at least you weren't sending out snotty emails to bosses and ex girlfriends when you are loaded, I've known that to happen and the results were alot worse than getting banned on evilbay.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Ripper said:


> Getting drunk while playing in bars...:smile:
> 
> Hey at least you weren't sending out snotty emails to bosses and ex girlfriends when you are loaded, I've known that to happen and the results were alot worse than getting banned on evilbay.


Too true....like this guy? 

[youtube=Option]LTOXlo1npmY[/youtube]
_
In a follow-up video, filmed in the Obama campaign office, a more sober Mr Smith said he did not have a job anymore, and was "scared to speak to work" after phrases like "outrageous" and "bringing the company into disrepute" had been banded about._

Ouch!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

xuthal said:


> This happened a while ago over the course of 2 years,


Just to clarify i was talking about my ebay account.I was too preoccupied with defending my honor to word that properly lol.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

If anyone is drinking untill they are not able to control their actions...You need to stop drinking, and perhaps get some help. It is dangerous to be in a position where you are that far that you do things that you wish you hadn"t.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

This is by far the longest thread i have ever started,Shame i seem to have made more enemies than friends.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Actually a friend would care enough to want to help. Dont take any of this wrong. Dont underestimate any of our concerns. Best wishes.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

xuthal said:


> This is by far the longest thread i have ever started,Shame i seem to have made more enemies than friends.


you didnt make any enemies- you maybe upset a few ebay sellers here, but with all respect, they are salesmen. and salesmen specialize in selling you stuff you dont need and cant afford. you dont need them or thier opinion.
but stay off the ebay.
for the rest of you, telling a 22 year old to get help is like telling him to join the jehovas witnesses. he is a 22 year old musician. this is canada- you can marry a *** but you cant smoke one. i suggest that that those that say he needs AA or help or whatever are so well conditioned to respond that way because you are no longer in control of your own voice- you just spew the same rhetoric. none of you were born with those words. somebody taught them too you. mightve been right for you but that doesnt mean everyone else is wrong. 
now go cuddle with your wives and watch a few reality tv shows


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

xuthal said:


> I appreciate the sentiment Mooh,And i dont want to seem like im throwing it back in your face,But the truth is i dont get drunk that often,maybe twice a month and three if i fell like it and sometimes not at all for 3 months strait.This happened a while ago over the course of 2 years, I'm now feeling i shouldn't have bothered asking fellow forum members who's opinions i have grown to respect,their advise on this matter.


I believe that everything said in this thread is in the spirit of friendliness. Age and frequency are not barriers to this problem. Everything you've said so far has only reinforced my opinion, but the choice is yours. Whether or not you change your ways, I sincerely hope you at least consider it. Either way, good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Dang Xuthal. it's too bad you're not closer.......I'm sure we could figure this out together over a few brewskies..............lol


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think that drinking is a problem here - just gotta learn to be responsible for your actions. If you hit the Buy Button then you bought it - pay for it and learn. Blaming alcohol - or anything/anyone else for your actions is a childish thing to do. Grow up, buck up, fess up, stand up ...... pay up.

My dad made me type that :frown:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Xuthal, I think there are lots of folk here who have likely done some pretty embarrasing things while under the influence (myself included) You're young there's lots more embarrasment to come. Next time you do somthing silly on E-Bay, how bout going thru with the purchase then becoming a seller?? Maybe the PITA factor will make you NOT do that again! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Hey Xuthal, I think there are lots of folk here who have likely done some pretty embarrasing things while under the influence (myself included) You're young there's lots more embarrasment to come. Next time you do somthing silly on E-Bay, how bout going thru with the purchase then becoming a seller?? Maybe the PITA factor will make you NOT do that again! :food-smiley-004:


Hell I can do pretty embarrassing things while not under the influence!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Hell I can do pretty embarrassing things while not under the influence!



find me someone who can't make a fool out of themselves stone sober!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

;p

Foolish is as foolish does, just see me here:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/search.php?searchid=257192

I am like all else, and no one is without guilt or sin; which really does mean we all make our errors in life. Life isn't a bowl of strawberries and cream; it is all violent interactions and upheavals and OMG's mixed with the occational w00t, and as long as you can shake off the times that leave you slapping your head for the things you've said or done well... 

Somewhere in the mix most of us make it to being old men and old women that get to sit on park benches in our elastic sox and Depends feeding the pigeons telling the young folk the two most important things they need to know in life: 

One: when they are screwing it up. 

Two: when they is really smexy :rockon:

But the best advise is in this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYGoougMHSQ 'cause only those that don't live don't regret


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Or quit drinking. :food-smiley-004:


Actually: AND quit drinking as it's apparently a problem he can't control.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> find me someone who can't make a fool out of themselves stone sober!


I guess this about proves your point:


----------

